# (SOLVED) knetworkmanager finds wifi networks, but doesnt

## roger_lf

Hi, I am new to Gentoo (but been using ubuntu since 6.04). I am following the gentoo handbook guides, and managed to get KDE 4.6 running. I emerged the "startkde", just gives me just the very basic KDE environment. I then proceed to install just what I need, and so far I hit the wall with wifi.

I installed the knetworkmanager applet, with the NetworkManager service running. It connects automatically with eth0 (wired) and it finds my wlan0. The applet shows me the wifi networks that it detects. But I cannot enter in my wifi,

I click in my network name, appears a window asking for my password. I write the password for my wifi, click OK, but nothing happens.

I click in "manage networks", write my configuration and password, set to automatically connect. Nothing happens.

I saw another thread here saying that the problem was solved in knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20110513. It is marked with ~amd64, but I installed anyway. It did not solve my problem.Last edited by roger_lf on Fri Jul 08, 2011 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello roger_lf

Please go to systemsettings -> networkproperties and set your wifi there. u have to enter the root password after applying, this is what u missed at your way to connect right.

this is how i can connect

greetz gentux

----------

## roger_lf

Thank you, it worked! I also had to set the wifi as "system connection".

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

 :Wink: 

Can u edit the thread title and set it to solved . thx

----------

